# 2004 NBA Mock Draft's



## tdizzle

*2004 NBA Mock Drafts*

*2004 NBA Mock Drafts*

ESPN.com. _(Chad Ford)_
http://proxy.espn.go.com/nba/draft2004/columns/story?columnist=ford_chad&id=1827261

NBADraft.net (6-24-04).
http://nbadraft.net/index.asp

FOXSports.com (6-24-04). _(Sean Deveney)_
http://www.foxsports.com/content/view?contentId=2511272

NBADraft. tk (6-24-04).
http://www.angeltowns.com/members/nbadraft/2004mockdraft.htm

USA Today (6-24-04).
http://www.usatoday.com/sports/basketball/draft/2004-mock-drafts.htm

ProBasketball.about.com (6-24-04).
http://probasketball.about.com/library/weekly/bl_mockdraft_a.htm

Chicago Tribune (6-24-04) _(Sam Smith)_
http://chicagosports.chicagotribune...draft,1,2602386.story?coll=cs-bulls-headlines

Dime Magazine (6-24-04).
http://dimemag.com/feature.asp?id=847

HoopsHype.com (6-24-04).
http://hoopshype.com/draft.htm

FullSportPress.com (6-24-04). _(Kori Ellis)_.
http://www.woai.com/spurs/story.aspx?content_id=D1CCC454-7F07-421A-9F24-F9C2B9E85F50

CBSSportsLine.com (6-23-04) _(Mike Kahn)_
http://sportsline.com/nba/story/7444785

NBA.com (6-23-04) _(Rob Reheuser)_
http://www.nba.com/draft2004/mock_draft.html

DraftCity.com (6-23-04).
http://draftcity.com/mocks/2004.htm

NBADraftReport.com (6-23-04). _(Adam Miller)_
http://nbadraftreport.com/mock04.htm

TSN.ca (6-23-04).
http://tsn.ca/nba/feature.asp?fid=9588

Atlanta Journal Constitution (6-23-04) _(Michael Lee)_
http://www.ajc.com/hawks/content/sports/0504a/24mockdraft.html

FanBall.com (6-23-04).
http://www.fanball.com/ph/article.cfm/ID.2530

CollegeHoopsNet.com (6-23-04).
http://collegehoopsnet.com/Draft/2004mock.htm

The Sports Network (6-23-04). _(Warren Blatt)_
http://www.sportsnetwork.com/default.asp?c=sportsnetwork&page=nba/draft/2004/mockDraft.htm

InsideHoops.com (6-23-04).
http://www.insidehoops.com/nba-mock-draft.shtml

San Francisco Chronicle (6-23-04). _(Jorge Ortiz)_
http://sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/chronicle/archive/2004/06/23/SPG1E7ACBD1.DTL

CNNSI.com (6-22-04). _(Chris Monter)_
http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/20...ials/draft/2004/06/22/monter.mock2/index.html

CollegeSports.com (6-22-04).
http://www.collegesports.com/sports/m-baskbl/04draftindex.html

CBSSportsLine.com (6-7-04). _(Gregg Doyel)_
http://sportsline.com/nba/story/7441282

NBAWire.com (6-22-04).
http://nbawire.com/mock_draft.html

QISports.com (6-22-04).
http://www.qisports.com/nbadraft.html

HoopsWorld.com (6-20-04).
http://www.hoopsworld.com/article_8690.shtml

The Sports Forecaster (6-19-04).
http://forecaster.chicagosports.chi...basketball/extras.cgi?2004NBADraft-MockDraft1

CBSSportsLine.com (6-18-04) _(Tony Mejia)_
http://www.sportsline.com/nba/story/7369096

LosAngelesClippers.com (6-17-04). _(Ralph Lawler)_
http://www.nba.com/clippers/news/draft04_lawler_040617.html

MockDraft.BraveHost.com (6-17-04).
http://mockdraft.bravehost.com/

DraftWorld.net (6-14-04).
http://draftworld.net/

NBCSports.com. _(Ray Glier)_
http://www.msnbc.com/modules/sports/nbadraft04/mockdraft.asp


----------



## CrossOver

Great post man. Thanks for the links.


----------



## tdizzle

> Originally posted by <b>CrossOver</b>!
> Great post man. Thanks for the links.


Thanks :yes: 

If anybody else knows of any other sites with mock drafts just post it up and I will update the list. I will update the list as much as possible up until the draft whenever these sites update theirs.


----------



## CP26

tdizzle amazes me again


----------



## BrYaNBaIlEy06

Thanks.


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY

Thanks for all the links that you supplied.


----------



## CrossOver

bump!


----------



## tdizzle

*UPDATED 5/27/04*


----------



## Schilly

Here's the average of 6 of those Mocks, I only used the ones that have been updated since the Lottery.


 Okafur, Emeka	1.000
 Howard, Dwight	2.167
 Deng, Luol	3.000
 Biendrin, Andris	6.333
 Gordan, Ben	6.667
 Livingston, Shawn	6.833
 Andriuskevicius, M.	7.000
 Harris, Devin	7.333
 Smith, Josh	8.167
 Iguodala, Andre	9.333
 Childress, Josh	11.167
 Podkolzone Pavel	12.500
 Araujo, Rafael	14.667
 Nelson, Jameer	15.167
 Splitter, Tiago	15.400
 Monya, Sergei	16.667
 TelFair, Sebastian	19.667
 Jackson, Luke	20.833
 Humphries, Kris	20.833
 Jefferson, Al	21.000
 Smardziski, Peja 21.167
 Swift, Robert	22.200
 Wright, Dorrell	22.500
 Smith, J.R.	22.500
 Ramos, Peter John	23.600
 Snyder, Kirk	24.200
 Varejo, Anderson	26.500
 Harrison, David	26.833
 Vujacic, Sasha	27.667


----------



## The MAgiC

Draft City has us taking a SG of all things in the 2nd round. They aren't very bright. If there's ANY position were actually set in, it's SG.


----------



## hobojoe

> Originally posted by <b>tdizzle</b>!
> 
> 
> Thanks :yes:
> 
> If anybody else knows of any other sites with mock drafts just post it up and I will update the list. I will update the list as much as possible up until the draft whenever these sites update theirs.


http://mockdraft.bravehost.com/index.html

^Has the updated mock, post lottery.


----------



## BCH

I stuck this as it should prove useful as long as tdizzle keeps it current.


----------



## johnston797

Thanks!


----------



## Tom

This looks like on lame *** draft:no:


----------



## BrYaNBaIlEy06

> Originally posted by <b>Tom</b>!
> This looks like on lame *** draft:no:


----------



## Tom

Okafor(back), slew of prep, foreign prospects headline lottery, but no sure-fire picks

This is the biggest unkown draft in history and is lowering the level of basketball.


----------



## tdizzle

> Originally posted by <b>Tom</b>!
> Okafor(back), slew of prep, foreign prospects headline lottery, but no sure-fire picks
> 
> This is the biggest unkown draft in history and is lowering the level of basketball.


I think players like Emeka Okafor, Ben Gordon, Jameer Nelson, Kirk Snyder, Luol Deng, & Josh Childress among others will be able to step in right away and make an impact for their respective teams.

Yes, there is a lot of unknows but there have been a lot for every draft of the past 5 years. You never know a high school player may be able to come into the league and have a rookie season like that of Amare Stoudamire or a foreign player have a rookie season similar to that of Pau Gasol's, neither one of those players were expected to come in and contribute the way that they did in their rookie campaigns.

Also, I think you will have a lot of second round draft picks like Chris Duhon, Blake Stepp, Darius Rice, among others who stayed in college and are more ready to make an impact than most of the younger players entering this years draft.


----------



## Tom

i think we are going to get alot more second rounders doing better than first in the very near future. I just don't like the NBA as a training ground... i guess i have to deal with it.


----------



## LegoHat

There is also a site called Draftworld


----------



## tdizzle

> Originally posted by <b>LegoHat</b>!
> There is also a site called Draftworld


Thanks. I added it to the list.


----------



## ...CeLpH iZ SiKK...

Good Lookin...

But I Think Dwight Gooden Would Be Better Than Okafur... Younger To Work With... Seems Like A Lebron James IMO..


----------



## pegasus

Best NBA Draft SITE


www.************

Better than nbadraft.net if you ask me


----------



## pegasus

************* is the best site ever*

check it out


----------



## TruCrimson

_"Okafor(back), slew of prep, foreign prospects headline lottery, but no sure-fire picks

This is the biggest unkown draft in history and is lowering the level of basketball."_..posted by Tom


I agree Tom, besides last year's draft(Very Strong), which spit out King James, Carmelo, & Wade...over the last few years the draft has been weak, & half the time they draft someone that is still under contract with NBA Europe, & you will never see them, or atleast not for a couple of years. I dont know, it seems to me that the NBA Draft has lost some of its luster, maybe b/c you used to get to see the kids play *first*, before they made it to the NBA. You know, you could sit back & cheer for your favorite college players, & boo for the guys you did not like, but now you go,"Who The Hell Is That??"


----------



## JGKoblenz

One more to add:

http://tsn.ca/nba/news_story.asp?ID=86299


----------



## hobojoe

> Originally posted by <b>JGKoblenz</b>!
> One more to add:
> 
> http://tsn.ca/nba/news_story.asp?ID=86299


That's a pretty good one, probably one of my favorites that I've seen so far. Thanks.


----------



## SamIam

I disagree with all those who say this draft lacks luster. I suggest going to nbadraft.net and look at drafts from 70's, 80's and even early 90's. Outside of top 10 you could count on 1 hand number of players who would even stick around 4-5 years in NBA. If you didn't have lottery pick you couldn't get a good player. A great lower first round pick back then was Rick Fox at #24.

Now a team has a chance to get a Jermaine O'Neal type player or an Andre Kirilenko with a low pick. Even worse, a lottery pick might bring a Curry/Chandler/Kwame type who may never amount to much.

It may be bad for the league having to pay players that can't play yet but it is fun for the fans. As a fan of the Celtics I actually have hope that one of their picks might yield a star. 15 years ago with this team they would be doomed to further mediocrity if they kept team or they would have to blow it up again in hopes of getting top player. If you weren't great or completely awful it was nearly impossible to get better. It is getting more like hockey and baseball which makes the draft far more intriguing and risky - and thus far more exciting for the fan.


----------



## TasminMitchell

http://www.angeltowns.com/members/nbadraft/2004mockdraft.htm

Is a good site. I noticed they have finished a player profile for everybody on their 2004 mock draft. That's some good work.


----------



## NYCbballFan

http://www.ibiblio.org/craig/draft/2004_draft/2004.shtml


----------



## JGKoblenz

One more to add:

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news?slug=fanball-nbamockdraft&prov=fanball&type=fantasy


----------



## dean

Here's a updated mock draft


----------



## knickstorm

who did chad ford have go #1? on the espn draft analysis article he says howard 1st overall was ni surprise, but i thought i remembered him saying on espn news that he had okafor going 1st


----------



## Gtown07

Chad Ford had Howard going 1 in his final mock. Ford's mock although only getting 9 picks correct was still the most accurate. He was able to get 5 of the first 6, which was impressive.


----------

